

Silicon Valley “other-shoring” jobs to Boston? - ilamont
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/08/26/silicon-valley-other-shoring-jobs-to-boston/

======
johnfuller
It's interesting to hear that hiring is cheaper in Boston than in Silicon
Valley. I have always had the impression that Boston is also up there in the
"crazy expensive" list of places to live. Maybe it's a savings from Silicon
Valley, but Boston must still be somewhere among the top 10.

